
Doctor Was Removed from Federal Post After Questioning Hydroxychloroquine - Elof
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/22/us/coronavirus-live-coverage.html
======
rediguanayum
On par for this administration. Speaks to an aggressive approach for deploying
vaccines but here's significant risk due to causing Antibody Dependent
Enhancement disease (ADE) like the Dengue vaccine.

